# Favourite Violin Concertos



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Don't know if this has been done before, as I am quite new to the site. My favourite is Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto. I may be biased as I am a fan of Joshua Bell but I do love it performed by him. He has performed it three times and I have all three.

The Cleveland Orchestra Vladimir Ashkenazy
Berliner Philharmoniker Michael Tilson Thomas
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra Sakari Oramo. Performed on DVD for the Nobel Prize Concert in 2010.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Some of the usual suspects:

Barber
Beethoven
Berg
Brahms
Bruch 1
Dvorak
Mendelssohn
Sibelius
Tchaikovsky

Less well known but very, very good imo:

Aroutiounian
Bax
Moeran


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Beethoven, Barber and Schoenberg top my list.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Beethoven
Mendelssohn
Brahms
Dvorak
Bruch (1 and 2)
Tchaikovsky
Sibelius
Prokofiev (1 and 2)
Hovhaness 2


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Brahms/ Beethoven/ Tchaikovsky/ Mendelssohn/ Bruch / Bach/ Saint-Saëns / Paganini .......


----------



## HarrietPowell (Aug 2, 2016)

I love the Mendelssohn piece posted above. Another lovely one is the Sibelius concerto in D Minor.


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

In no particular order:

Shostakovich No. 1
Ligeti
Schnittke Nos. 3 and 4
Gubaidulina's _Offertorium_ 
Stravinsky
Mendelssohn
Adès
Sibelius
Lindberg
Nielsen 
Adams' _Dharma at Big Sur_
Salonen
Tchaikovsky
Berg
Mozart No. 5
Dutilleux's _L'arbre des songes_
Nørgård No. 1 
Pärt's _Tabula rasa_, if it counts


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Brahms
Beethoven
Schoenberg
Berg
And Vivaldi (x300) all arround...


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

HarrietPowell said:


> I love the Mendelssohn posted above. Another lovely one is the Sibelius concerto in D Minor.


The Sibelius is beautiful. Love that one.

7


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Beethoven

Brahms
Sibelius
Prokofiev 1
Stravinsky
Shostakovich 1
Tchaikovsky
Prokofiev 2
Shostakovich 2
Mendelssohn

Roughly in that order.


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is my recommendation list of violin concertos from the 20th century (scroll to the very end to get the more common names):

http://www.tobias-broeker.de/recommendations/


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

How could the Schumann Violin Concerto not be mentioned? It should be listed above many of the violin concertos listed. It was one of Schumann's last works and although it was originally dismissed as a product of a man in the throws of mental illness, it is pure Schumann. (After all, a number of his best works were probably written when he was at an emotional low.) Listen to the beautiful melody first introduced at 1:10. The Langsam at 14:30 can easily rank in the top category of violin concerto slow movements.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I like Bartok and Prokofievs 2 concertos. Also I spent my teenage years digging Paganini, so his 1st, 2nd & 5th concerto too, and Mozart forever.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Ligeti
Schoenberg
Norgard's Helle Nacht
Gubaidulina
Shostakovich's A minor concerto
Britten
Szymanowski no.1
Stravinsky
Weill


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Berg
Penderecki - #2 "Metamorphosen"
Ligeti
Bartok - #2
Magnus Lindberg
Schoenberg


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Elgar's and Shostakovich's 1st would be desert island discs for me.

Barber's, Beethoven's and Mendelssohn's are close behind.


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Goldmark
Taktakishvilii first
Sibelius
Elgar 
Tchaikovsky
Rakov first
Glazunov
Gliere
Saint Saens third
Joan Manen "español"


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Beethoven
Schumann
Saint-Saëns No. 3
Glazunov
Sibelius
Nielsen
Szymanowski No. 1
Prokofiev No. 1
Stravinsky
Schoenberg
Berg
Bartók No. 2
Shostakovich No. 1
Pettersson No. 2
Gubaidulina Offertorium
Dutilleux L'arbre des songes
Sciarrino Allegoria della notte
Ligeti
Chin


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

majlis said:


> Goldmark
> Taktakishvilii first
> Sibelius
> Elgar
> ...


I was wondering whether someone was going to mention Rakov. It's a gorgeous piece. I'll add.


Taktakishvili's Violin Concertino (what a middle movement!)
Knipper's Little (Petit) Concerto
Chausson's Poeme (structurally not a concerto in a traditional sense, but still).
Reger
Janis Ivanovs
Dohnanyi's First
Moeran
Barber
Melartin
Eller
Tubin's First
Martinu's First
Suk's Fantasy
Dvorak


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Both Oistrakhs recorded Rakov first. Personally, I like more Igor's version, It's a gem.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Never heard of Rakov before. Just listened to his violin concerto. Pleasant, and surprisingly short, work.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

majlis said:


> Both Oistrakhs recorded Rakov first. Personally, I like more Igor's version, It's a gem.


Agree, although I'm finding myself leaning to this recording a good deal more.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Never heard of Rakov before. Just listened to his violin concerto. Pleasant, and surprisingly short, work.


The 1st is not that short, around 1/2 hour; but the second lasts 20 mins; there´s a violin concertino too.

His 1st Piano Concerto however lasts 5 mins, the only remarkable thing about it.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> The 1st is not that short, around 1/2 hour; but the second lasts 20 mins; there´s a violin concertino too.
> 
> His 1st Piano Concerto however lasts 5 mins, the only remarkable thing about it.


I listened to the 2nd on YouTube, about 18 mins. Not sure why I expected longer but it seemed on the short side


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I would like to add all the other ~10,000 violin concertos from the 20th century which I list in my encyclopedia. For more name-dropping you can take my book as a reference - it can be downloaded for free from my website:

http://www.tobias-broeker.de/download-ebook/


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

I'd Igor's recording of Rakov first in a very old Argentine vinyl from the 60s., and it had also a beautiful romantic poem for violin and piano.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I return to these violin concertos most often: 

Beethoven
Sibelius
Berg
Bartok's 2nd (especially) but the under-rated 1st as well
and Hindemith

...but I have a soft spot for the Mendelssohn, Brahms, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Glazounov and Ligeti concertos too.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Off the top of my head it's the usual ones 

Lalo
Shostakovich
Beethoven (surprise surprise)
Bruch 1
Dvorak
Khachaturian
Glazunov

I may add more tomorrow


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Sibelius
Barber
Bax


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

I was listening to the Ligeti concerto yesterday on the commute. While I've always liked it and found it very interesting, yesterday it struck me viscerally. Might have been my mood, but it is truly an amazing work. 

Always had a soft spot for Bruch and Tchaikovsky concertos, plus Schoenberg, Sibelius and to a slightly lesser extent, Berg.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

My list goes like
1.Beethoven
2.Brahms
3.Sibelius
4.Bach BWV1041-43
5.Mozart 3-5, Mendelssohn e minor, Saint-Saens 3rd, Dvorak, Bruch 1st, Vieuxtemps 5th, Tchaikovsky, Viotti 22th.
6.Glazunov, Peterson-Berger, Barber, Elgar, Goldmark, Korngold, Berg, Coleridge-Taylor, Haydn, Wieniawski, Paganini Nielsen, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Schumann, Spohr 6th 8th, Vivaldi, Lalo etc.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

10 post-Baroque favourites maybe:

Mozart 5
Mendelssohn
Bruch 1
Elgar
Prokofiev 2
Shosty 1
Taktahishvili 1
Pettersson 2/Haendel
Schnittke 4
Gubaidulina 1


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Schumann and Shostakovich 1 for me.


----------



## Davila (Aug 4, 2016)

Mendelssohn, no contest


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Bach, Violin Concerto # 1 In A Minor, BWV 1041, Violin Concerto # 2 In E, BWV 1042 surprised only one other person has mentioned these.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Davila said:


> Mendelssohn, no contest


Yes, it's charming. But like a lot of Mendelssohn it leaves me wanting something more nutritious, more depth to support the surface lightness and elegance. Mendelssohn's music is a Noel Coward play, but I prefer Ibsen or Beckett.


----------



## aglayaepanchin (Jul 24, 2016)

Mendelssohn is awesome but for me Sibelius any time anywhere.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Well at least Paganini has had a couple mentions. Here are my favorites:

Tchaikovsky
Paganini 1
Paganini 3
Mendelssohn
Saint-Saens 3
Vieuxtemps 4

I also enjoy some of the Spohr violin concertos, in particular #8 and #7.



Bruckner Anton said:


> My list goes like
> 1.Beethoven
> 2.Brahms
> 3.Sibelius
> ...


Props for recognizing Vieuxtemps


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Sibelius
Brahms
Mendelssohn
Saint-Saens #3
Tchaikovsky
Lalo Symphonie Espagnole
Glazunov
Prokofiev #2
Dvorak
Barber


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Two way at the top:

Barber
Walton

Conveniently, the best performances of each are all on one 1997 CD:









Also like the not-so-well-known Schumann:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Elgar Violin Concerto is seriously underplayed these days. It's a great piece.


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

If I had to choose one, it would have to be Bach's Double Violin Concerto.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sibelius and Barber are the cream of the crop for me but I pretty much like all the violin concertos (Beethoven, Brahms, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky, etc.) except for Bruch 1.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

My favourites 
Brahms
Beethoven
Tchaikovsky 
Sibelius
Elgar
Mendelssohn 

All good war horses of the repertoire
My wife has a particular love of violin concertos and was crying last year at a performance of Tchaikovsky by the Royal Liverpool Phil with Ibragimova as soloist. She is a pretty stiff critic normally but it was a superb performance


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Bruch 1 in G minor is a great piece. Love what Heifetz did with it.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

In addition to many of the above - Saariaho's _Graal theatre_


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> My favourites
> Brahms
> Beethoven
> Tchaikovsky
> ...


Very good choice Haydn man, your wife has taste also.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

She is now looking forward to going to listen to the Brahms with Benedetti in Liverpool in a couple of weeks
Tissues at the ready I think


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Dvorak violin concerto is a favourite with me. A superb and underrated piece and a great romantic concerto. A real puzzle why Heifetz never recorded it (did he ever play it) as it would have suited him down to he ground.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> The Dvorak violin concerto is a favourite with me. A superb and underrated piece and a great romantic concerto. A real puzzle why Heifetz never recorded it (did he ever play it) as it would have suited him down to he ground.


I remember reading a old post from you, I've search the whole box but no it was not in there, unbelievable.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I love the Glazunov violin concerto. Heifetz and Milstein, especially.

How about that slavic, throbbing opening melody?


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

One concerto I play quite often is the Goetz Violin Concerto. A complete charmer.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Simon Moon said:


> Berg
> Penderecki - #2 "Metamorphosen"
> Ligeti
> Bartok - #2
> ...


How could I have forgotten Berg's?!

So good...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The third movement of the violin concerto by Alma Deutscher is full of energy and wit!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Where do I begin? Yes, I went overboard here. Favourite violin concerti: 

Traditional 
Bach Am
Bach Double
Barber
Beethoven
Brahms
Bruch Gm
Korngold
Mendelssohn 
Sibelius 
Tchaikovsky 

Features a solo violin but not called a violin concerto
Ades Concentric Paths
Bernstein Plato's Symposium
Chausson Poeme
Gubaidulina Offertorium
Lalo Symphonie Espagnole 
Ravel Tzigane
Vasks Distant Light
Vaughn Williams The Lark Ascending

Somewhat contemporary and contemporary 
Adams
Bartok 2
Berg
Britten
Ligeti
Prokofiev 1
Prokofiev 2
Shostakovich 1
Stravinsky


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Bartók #2
Berg
Ligeti
Brahms


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

van Onna
Harris
Kaufmann
Otsa
Geissler 2


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I like a lot of different violin concertos. But I must admit that my top favorites are all quite traditional: Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Bruch No. 1, Sibelius...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sibelius

Brahms

Beethoven

Bartok 2

Elgar

Bruch 1

Berg

Glazunov

Mendelssohn

Prokofiev 2


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

On this moment Dvorak.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I will add Sibelius to my list. It finally clicked this morning. Played it loud, maybe that helped?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

starthrower said:


> I will add Sibelius to my list. It finally clicked this morning. Played it loud, maybe that helped?


I would say: play it again starthrower.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll be going to that one on Thursday.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I like a lot of different violin concertos. But I must admit that my top favorites are all quite traditional: Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Bruch No. 1, Sibelius...


Wouldn't it be fabulous to attend a marathon concert with nothing but these greatest violin concertos-say 10-12 hours worth?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Wouldn't it be fabulous to attend a marathon concert with nothing but these greatest violin concertos-say 10-12 hours worth?


That would be amazing! But I hope the snorers and program rustlers decide to stay home. I'd hate to have to wear earplugs during such a great concert!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> That would be amazing! But I hope the snorers and program rustlers decide to stay home. I'd hate to have to wear earplugs during such a great concert!


Ha! Ha! They wouldn't think of attending such a concert. This one's for the fanatics!

If a few snorers did manage to sneak in, we would lose them by hour three anyway.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> That would be amazing! But I hope the snorers and program rustlers decide to stay home. I'd hate to have to wear earplugs during such a great concert!


(As a non-topical aside, we would need to have the same deal for the greatest piano concertos too!)


----------



## Ralphus (Nov 13, 2016)

Sibelius (Soyoung Yoon on Dux is a current favourite)
Brahms 

Then as they come to me:
Britten (I'm loving more and more Britten, almost daily!)
Mendelssohn
Bruch 1
Prokofiev 1
Shostakovich 1
Barber
Elgar
Bach (both)
Vivaldi 4 cheeses


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ralphus said:


> Sibelius (Soyoung Yoon on Dux is a current favourite)
> Brahms
> 
> Then as they come to me:
> ...


I love the Barber too! Shamelessly Romantic with a most difficult finale!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ralphus said:


> Sibelius (Soyoung Yoon on Dux is a current favourite)
> Brahms
> 
> Then as they come to me:
> ...


I love the way you handled Vivaldi.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Mendelssohn's is second to none. Beethoven's is a close second....


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Shostakovich #1 certainly. In a poll on another forum, it came in 3rd after those two "B" guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)

In no particular order:

Tchaikovsky 
Bruch No. 1
Dvorak
Brahms
Saint Saens No. 3


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

carol235 said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Tchaikovsky
> Bruch No. 1
> ...


You made good choices.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

My favorite concertos have been mentioned several times, but I'll add Rochberg's. I don't think anyone mentioned that one.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mmsbls said:


> My favorite concertos have been mentioned several times, but I'll add Rochberg's. I don't think anyone mentioned that one.


I remember hearing a disc of Isaac Stern playing this, not very easy on the ear...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Elgar Violin Concerto is hardly ever performed at concerts. Scandalous. A terrific work!


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Does anyone fond about Vieuxtempts Violin Concertos? If so, which performer?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

pcnog11 said:


> Does anyone fond about Vieuxtempts Violin Concertos? If so, which performer?


Heifetz. Vieuxtemps No.5. Dazzling.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2017)

I just listened to Vieuxtemps No. 1 performed by Misha Keylin with Dennis Burkh and the Janacek Philharmonic, and I really liked it. As I mentioned in another thread I am attempting to branch out in listening to different composers. This CD came from my dad's vast collection and also has Vieuxtemps VC No. 4. I will now have to find out if he has No. 5 with Heifetz. He probably does 


Edited to add: Just listened to Vieuxtemps No. 4. I could see this one being added to my list of favorite VCs.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

carol235 said:


> I just listened to Vieuxtemps No. 1 performed by Misha Keylin with Dennis Burkh and the Janacek Philharmonic, and I really liked it. As I mentioned in another thread I am attempting to branch out in listening to different composers. This CD came from my dad's vast collection and also has Vieuxtemps VC No. 4. I will now have to find out if he has No. 5 with Heifetz. He probably does


Thanks for the reply. Does anyone got the Hahn's rendition of Vieuxtemps?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

In real time:

Beethoven, Brahms, Prokofiev No. 2 & Bartok No. 2.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

My current favorites: Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Khachaturian, Brahms, Mozart (especially No. 5).


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Mahler, Rachmaninov, Skriabin, Cage - in that order


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would add the Berg Violin Concerto to my list. It's a great work.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Mozart's, Bach's, Handel's concerto grosso. The greatest.


----------



## cellodin (May 11, 2017)

Mozart, Mendelssohn, Bruch, Tchaik. Brahms had a double violin and cello concerto that is very beautiful as well.


----------



## KevinFromFrance (Jul 27, 2017)

hpowders said:


> The Elgar Violin Concerto is hardly ever performed at concerts. Scandalous. A terrific work!


Do you have a good quality link ?


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I would add the Berg Violin Concerto to my list. It's a great work.


Well hpowders, you beat me to it. This is my favorite VC and was going to be my recommendation here. I suppose I can still recommend it. :tiphat:


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

In really real time this time :tiphat:

1. Violin Concerto in D Major - Johannes Brahms (1878)
2. Violin Concertos Nos. 1-4, Op. 8, "The Four Seasons" - Antonio Vivaldi (1723) 
3. Violin Concerto in D Major - Ludwig van Beethoven (1806) 
4. Violin Concerto No. 2 in C-sharp Minor - Dmitri Shostakovich (1967) 
5. Violin Concerto "To the Memory of an Angel" - Alban Berg (1935)
6. Violin Concerto No. 2 - Bela Bartok (1938) 
7. Violin Concerto in E Minor - Felix Mendelssohn (1844) 
8. Violin Concerto in D Major - Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1878) 
9. Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor - Sergei Prokofiev (1935)
10. Violin Concertos Nos. 1-12, Op. 3, "L'Estro Armonico" - Antonio Vivaldi (1711) 
11. Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major - Niccolo Paganini (1817-1818) 
12. Violin Concerto in D minor - Jean Sibelius (1905) [Final, Revised Version] 
13. Violin Concerto - Benjamin Britten (1939) 
14. Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1775) 
15. Violin Concerto No. 5 in A major "The Turkish" - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1775) 
16. Violin Concerto No. 4 in D major - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1775) 
17. Violin Concerto in G Minor - Max Bruch (1866) 
18. Concerto for 2 Violins in D Minor - Johann Sebastian Bach (circa 1718-1720) 
19. Violin Concerto in E major - Johann Sebastian Bach (circa 1718) 
20. Violin Concerto in A minor - Johann Sebastian Bach (circa 1717-1723) 
21. Violin Concerto - Samuel Barber (1939) 
22. Violin Concerto in A minor - Antonin Dvorak (1879) 
23. Violin Concerto - Esa-Pekka Salonen (2009) 
24. Violin Concerto in E major "L'amoroso" - Antonio Vivaldi (circa 1728) 
25. Concerto for Violin and American Gamelan - Bill Alves (2004)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

In real time: Beethoven, Brahms, Elgar, Bruch No. 1, Bartók No. 2 and Prokofiev No. 1.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Elgar
Schumann
J.S.Bach, Violin and Oboe
Bruch No.1
Goldmark
Bartok No.2
Spohr No.8
Tchaikovsky
Arthur Somervell


----------

